# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Can someone recommend ...

## MiddleEast

I'm going to Dubai and Oman in October, can someone recommend good hostels or hotels? 


Thanks!

----------


## GFI

Checkout the links about Dubai and Oman hotels and hostels:

http://www.hostels247.com/DUBAI/
http://www.omanhotels.com/

Hopefully your problem will solve.

----------


## milfordplaza

We stayed at a place called Nea Makri, a seaside resort town, where wealthy locals have there week end homes. 30/40 min from Athens/ 20 min from the new airport. It has a beautiful Club Med resort.

----------


## sankalppatil732

I think you should visit Burj Khalifa as you are going there. I am sure you never ever forget this tour.

----------


## davidsmith36

I think you ought to visit Burj Khalifa as you are going there. I am certain you never at any point overlook this visit. 
The Burj Khalifa (Arabic:, Arabic for "Khalifa Tower"; professed English), known as the Burj Dubai before its initiation, is a megatall high rise in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. It is the tallest structure on the planet, remag at 829.8 m (2,722 ft). 
Development of the Burj Khalifa started in 2004, with the outside finished 5 years after the fact in 2009. The essential structure is strengthened cement.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Distance from Oman to Dubai how many miles and kilometers, how far is it from Oman to Dubai travel distance.
Oman does not much go in for glitz, despite the antics of its well-known ... Easy-going Emirate: Oman is not at all like its neighbour Dubai.

----------

